# Black Friday!!



## Riplukelee (Nov 25, 2016)

Finally able to make it out today. Heavy fog slowed us down a little and we missed the tide points at the firstborn few spots. Turned tail and buzzed down to the sound end of ossabaw and found the convicts in force. Beautiful day on the water.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 26, 2016)

Now there's some good eats!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Nov 26, 2016)

That's how to stop a jail break!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice bunch of convicts!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## brown518 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## shallowminded (Nov 28, 2016)

Dang! There are some big boys in there. Well done.


----------

